# problem with wifi TV



## RMD23 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a Samsung UN55C 8000 LED HDTV IO am using the Samsung Wireless Link (SWL) and it will not read my wifi modem-Netgear RangeMax WNR834B. I can'i direct wire it because of location and I do not have a problem reading other wireless items. Any suggestions


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What do you mean it "won't read it"? Do you mean it can't find the network? Does it find other wireless networks?


----------



## RMD23 (Mar 22, 2010)

No, I get as far as the password and it does not connect to the network. It shows the network but will not connect.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Try disabling the security on your wireless router. If you can get it to connect w/o a password, then it's probably that the TV does not support your form of wireless encryption. Check you manual to see what the tv supports, then change the settings if the router if needed.


----------



## RMD23 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, I was able to reset my modem and using the WEP security pass connect to the web.


----------

